# New product - stool odor ventilator



## dwafford13 (Jan 25, 2016)

Check out an interesting new product: a ventilator that attaches to the stool and uses activated carbon filters to remove odors before they get into the bathroom. Here's a link to their kickstarter campaign page:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Negative


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

Your about to get told! And 3...2...1... GO


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

No bueno.


----------

